# Not A Tractor Project, But A Little Project I Been Working On.....



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

And yes it is mine that came off my stepdads 1st generation 1966 Dodge Charger project. He was gonna throw it out and I said I'll try to sell it, that said I put it for sale 2 years ago in 2020. Sadly nobody was interested in it so 2 years later I wanted to do something with it instead of throwing it out and make something cool out of it, so I did this to it. I painted it metallic silver, wet sanded it with 2,000 grit and put the 2 stickers I got from a car show on it. I plan on hanging and putting this in my mancave or my shed, and yes the dings and dents will stay.

Here is a picture of what it looked like before below.....










Here is what it looks like now below, I think it came out pretty good.....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Do you have a picture of his Charger? Would look cool to put a picture of the car on the inside of the pan.....


----------



## Will S (11 mo ago)

Nice job on the pan, and I also like unsquidly's idea.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

Here is a picture of the car the pan came off of here. This is when we first got it running.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I finally got around to putting the pan up in the shed a couple nights ago, here are a few pictures of its final resting place......


----------

